# Introducing Charma von der Urbecke



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*This is out new addition Charma von der Urbecke pictured at 16 weeks old.
Charma's sire is the Youth Sieger 2009 World Sieger Show in Germany and
VA-9 2010 World Sieger Show Germany at 2.5 years old, the youngest VA male in the history of the BSZS!
Charma's dam is the very beautiful Quweni von der Urbecke!

*** Link to Charma's Pedigree *** 















*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful puppy! I look forward to watching him mature.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Best of luck with her...Andrew!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pup. my dogs father is the late
Ham Urbecke


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Love the deep red!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Just gorgeous---


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks all, she is a fun little girl, very playful and full of attitude. We're hoping she grows out well.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Her color is phenomenal. Best of luck with her!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

trish07 said:


> Gorgeous girl!!!


DITTO :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture Update
Charma at 7 months old. :smile: 
*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

gorgeous, all around.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow Andrew you have a really Lovely bitch on your hands! She has matured very nicely!


----------

